# DCC blocks w/ circuit breakers?????



## idivein (Mar 13, 2013)

i have mrc prodigy advance squared. i want to break up layout into districts with circuit breakers. i currently have a mth hook up wiring (with multiple wire locations) block with plug in power from base unit with jacks(one + one -) can i attach circuit breakers from mth block to each circuit breaker then circuit breaker to track? i know i have to isolate each power district. My layout is dogbone with passing siding. where to make cuts?
attch layout plan. thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The wiring shown in your drawing is correct, and the location
of your insulated joiners will work fine. Depending on
how large the layout is, you may want to have more than
one track connection per isolated block and that passing
siding.

Don


----------



## idivein (Mar 13, 2013)

thank you. i feel better. i do have many track feeders.,:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

